# Wade Boots



## Specsniper

I know this topic has been hashed and re-hashed but now that there is a wade fishing forum figured the topic belongs here as much as any other. I just trashed my Hodgeman big black storm trooper wade boots and unfortunately it seems they are no longer made. What do y'all suggest as a replacement. I really liked the Hodgeman boots because I felt completely safe in them. It seems other boots on the market aren't quite as protective and durable.


----------



## curmudgeon

I've had a pair of Patagonia Marlwalkers for a couple years now and they've taken everything I've thrown at them. I wade on a lot of oyster shell and there's hardly a cut on them. They're sturdy and have great support when wading in thick mud. I can't recommend them enough.


----------



## Redfish Hawk

I broke down and bought a pair of Sims. They look like they belong on the space shuttle but they are comfy and pretty close to bulletproof (says the guys at FTU). I really like that Sims stand behind their products as well....


----------



## troutless

I purchased a pair of Hodgeman Stingray boots and they were so heavy I didn't like them and went back to the regular Hodgeman boots and still have them.


----------



## eesmike

Simms, hands down.....


----------



## BlueHeron

My everlast boots have finally begun to fall apart. I've had this pair a good 5+ years and they did hold up well. I hear the recently produced don't hold up well? I think im going to go with the Patagonia Ultralight Wading Boots - Sticky. Look nice and comfy with good support.


http://www.patagonia.com/us/product/ultralight-wading-boots-sticky?p=79295-0-984


----------



## John Cocktosen

I really like the Hogeman Stingray boot too - Tall, tough, easy on and off, no laces or buckles. I found a new pair on EBAY for $40 last year. If you can't get the hogemans - go with Simms for sure.


----------



## Pez Fuerte

I've been using the Bite Primal flats boot for 3-4 yrs for warm water wades. I really like them. I go with the Simms Flats boot for winter wading.


----------



## jtbailey

REALLY ???? No one recommends Foreverlast ??? you want to talk about Protection, ok so even if you don't want the leg guards the boot is a beast


----------



## BIGMIKE77

jtbailey said:


> REALLY ???? No one recommends Foreverlast ??? you want to talk about Protection, ok so even if you don't want the leg guards the boot is a beast


 I have the boots without the leg guards and they have been great for me. I have waded over shell and several times in the new ones and the bottoms still look new.


----------



## dargel136skooter

simms ocean tek


----------



## slabnabbin

Simms


----------



## Mattsfishin

I have a pair of Hodgeman stingray boots. Size 10 like new. Used on 1 - 3 day trip and have been stored inside my house in my fishin room. I will sell for $40. No I will not deliver to Houston. I will not UPS unless I have received payment. If you are in the Conroe area this is a good pair of boots.No I will not take $20. Yes I tried to sell these before and I am not good at selling things on here.


----------



## Cobrah

Simms oceantek. Worth every penny when you realize how comfortable you are after a 6 hour wade.

Much more lightweight than the ray boots and just as protective against rays because of the new material they are using to make them


----------



## Specsniper

On the ocean tek do I buy a size larger to fit stocking foot waders? I have a large foot, size 12 and wide.


----------



## Specsniper

Found some of the Foreverlast RayGuard boots on sale and went ahead and picked them up (a size larger than foot size). Probably still going to get a pair of the Simms Oceantek boots. Also saw a new style Foreverlast boot that looks like the Oceantek but to the touch don't seem like they would provide much protection from a ray.


----------



## Cobrah

The oceanteks kind of fit weird, I normally wear a 12 and a 12 fit perfect with a neoprene sock on. It's best to try them on first.

I had those forever last flats boots before the simms. They don't provide any protection and the soles wore down fast from oyster shell


----------



## SaltwaterJunkie

Foreverlast are more like Neverlast boots.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

jtbailey said:


> REALLY ???? No one recommends Foreverlast ??? you want to talk about Protection, ok so even if you don't want the leg guards the boot is a beast


Junk. When my last pair wears out Im going with Simms again. I have simms flats boots for wet wading and cant kill them. Foreverlast are ok but shell ruins them quickly, they crack after a few trips, theyre heavy, the customer service is nonexistent, owner trashed customers and threatened to fight them on here and im sure there are more reasons to never buy them again...

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## Empty Pockets CC

Simms lace up boots and socks. Worth every penny and if they charged $100.00 more I'd still buy them.


----------



## JimD

Be honest. The Forever last are not bad boots if you do not wade heavy shell all the time. I had good wear till I started fishing shell then I fig I took the soles off with 3-4 nights of fishing heavy shell.

Just one size larger may not be large enough. I wear 10.5 shoes and went with the 14 FE's. To find the correct size put on a pair of the Academy waders that you use or similar then try on the boots to see what fits. Large is better than smaller because you can add extra socks. Too small and your feet will go numb.


----------



## salty wounds

Cobrah said:


> Simms oceantek. Worth every penny when you realize how comfortable you are after a 6 hour wade.
> 
> Much more lightweight than the ray boots and just as protective against rays because of the new material they are using to make them


So are the Oceantek stingray proof? I noticed they are not advertised as a protectant against stingrays but it seems I've heard this before. Just curious, thx.


----------



## smacha538

I'm all about "you get what you pay for", and quality equipment...but the foreverlast boots get the job done.


----------



## Hot Diggy

Mattsfishin said:


> I have a pair of Hodgeman stingray boots. Size 10 like new. Used on 1 - 3 day trip and have been stored inside my house in my fishin room. I will sell for $40. No I will not deliver to Houston. I will not UPS unless I have received payment. If you are in the Conroe area this is a good pair of boots.No I will not take $20. Yes I tried to sell these before and I am not good at selling things on here.


Straight and forward


----------



## SpoonFedRed

Foreverlast with Crackshot Ray Guards....not much shell in the Laguna Madre.


----------



## rjc1982

SpoonFedRed said:


> Foreverlast with Crackshot Ray Guards....not much shell in the Laguna Madre.


This was what I used for years, mainly because of the ray protection this combo provided. The Foreverlast boots held up well for me, but I do not wade on a lot of shell. The only reason I switched to Simms boots was the weight of the Foreverlast boots. Always worried that if I stepped of a bit too deep that I would not be able to swim with those anchors on my feet! Been very happy with Simms.


----------



## revsigns

Been using the foreverlast reef boots and the foreverlast ray guards since i started wading in spetember. I fish once a week and im a big guy and wear 15's. They have held up well but again we dont have much shell in the lower lm. They have worked great for me technically. I have had an issue with a heel spur recently and im starting to have a lot of fatigue wading as these boots provide little to no arch support. 

Im considering the Simms flats sneakers, but wanted to know if the uppers are ray proof? I will still wear the ray shin guards.


----------



## Specrat

*Wade boots*

As far as the Foreverlast reef boots, I would not recommend them to anyone. I fish the reefs in SA Bay three times a week and the Foreverlast on last about two months. They have changed rubber supplyers and the rubber on the soles is not as durable as in the past.


----------



## BlueHeron

Received my Patagonia UltraLight - Sticky boots last friday. Four trips out in them so far and absolutely love them. Lighter then the Simms Guide boot. A tad cheaper also. I have a issue with my leg and when i get out of the water I feel i could wade another many hours. I never really feel protected against a ray no matter what I wear and the ole shuffle technique is more important. Been going barefoot in the boots with no issues. Lil rub on one heel nothing major. Zero sand or grass has made it into the boot. Impressive considering I was wading in some dirty water and back in some marsh ponds. Just flush them out well with freshwater when ya go home and you're good to go. No metal items to worry about on the boots either. Also has to option to add studs if you plan on fishing rivers etc. No backache either for me.


----------



## BATWING

Those Foreverlast lasted about 1/2 wade and I took them off. A terrible product. Killed my feet. 

The ray guards are clunky at best. Plastic, weak buckles with elastic band that are a waste.

Im on the market for some new kicks as well.


----------



## jtbailey

I agree that the Foreverlast are heavy bulky, and I can see the comfort not being the best(only wade boots I've ever had so idk) ... BUT ...When I'm wading I don't really notice the heaviness, and the comfort I can deal with. In my mind those are the things that I'm going to have to sacrifice for protection. With that being said, if Simms can put out this super light, comfty boot that protects my foot like a foreverlast, THEN I'll fork up the dough to buy them.... It's all about your priorities, comfort OR protection??? cuz as of right now you can't have both.


----------



## revsigns

Like I said previously, I am a fan of the foreverlast ray boots. They have served me very well and they have lasted several months with 5-6 trips a month. I did venture into the Simms world this week and bought some Flats Sneakers that I found in a store in San Antonio. All I can say is that they are comfortable and I hope that translates to the water. I will still wear my ray guards over them.


----------



## jtbailey

Everywhere I've checked almost ALL of stingray injuries occur in the foot not the leg


----------



## Smackdaddy53

I doubt a foreverlast boot will protect your feet against a stingray.

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## Joe Fish

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I doubt a foreverlast boot will protect your feet against a stingray.
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


Does anyone make one that would? It would have to be steel plated.


----------



## cottonpicker

When i used to get back in the boat after wading for some time, I could not wait to take off my everlast, now with Simms for 1 year plus and can wear them all day. Sometimes put them on in the morning and drive for a hour before getting to the bay. They are almost like having tennis shoes on.


----------



## esc

I dont believe that any boot maker will claim to be 100% ray proof, but the new simms oceanteks look and feel like they could stop a hard slap.

I still wear the guards on top of the oceanteks to protect my upper ankle/calf area.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Joe Fish said:


> Does anyone make one that would? It would have to be steel plated.


Anything has to be better than soft thin rubber.

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## stiles

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I doubt a foreverlast boot will protect your feet against a stingray.


No doubt. The Ray Guards don't even protect against rays!


----------



## Foreverlasthp

Here we go again and I am not trying to pick a fight as you stated just standing up for what we do, our phone number again smackdaddy53 is 3617981530 or email is [email protected] if you have a legitimate complaint please call or email us we will try to help and most likely will, do you know the last thread that got deleted we got not one phone call and no one showed up at the Houston fishing show booth, hard to help when people just hide behind words on a screen and don't call us or give us a chance to do so,

Lets try again: I like Simms products I don't bash anyone but our products are about 70% less cost and they provide stingray protection so what that calculates to is we save you money and protect you even if you had to buy 4 pair for the price of one of the competition (and you won't if you take care of them) it is cheap insurance against a doctors visit from a stingray, I don't think the Simms products can offer that? I wear these regularly and I know how they wear I am not a high ranking executive I live this stuff so don't call and say you only got a few wears out of them as I know that is not true. 
Here to help if you want it, if not just keep it to yourself and buy what you want to wear.


----------



## SpoonFedRed

I respect that. Let's see if we can get someone from Simms to get on here and reassure us that their boots will stop a stingray hit.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Foreverlasthp said:


> Here we go again and I am not trying to pick a fight as you stated just standing up for what we do, our phone number again smackdaddy53 is 3617981530 or email is [email protected] if you have a legitimate complaint please call or email us we will try to help and most likely will, do you know the last thread that got deleted we got not one phone call and no one showed up at the Houston fishing show booth, hard to help when people just hide behind words on a screen and don't call us or give us a chance to do so,
> 
> Lets try again: I like Simms products I don't bash anyone but our products are about 70% less cost and they provide stingray protection so what that calculates to is we save you money and protect you even if you had to buy 4 pair for the price of one of the competition (and you won't if you take care of them) it is cheap insurance against a doctors visit from a stingray, I don't think the Simms products can offer that? I wear these regularly and I know how they wear I am not a high ranking executive I live this stuff so don't call and say you only got a few wears out of them as I know that is not true.
> Here to help if you want it, if not just keep it to yourself and buy what you want to wear.


All I stated was my opinion that I don't think theyll stop a stingray, nothing more. I have two pairs of your boots and have thrown away probably five pair in the last ten years. Im not hatin, just stating an opinion. I used to drive by your office in Hallettsville nearly every day since September 2011, if I needed something I would have stopped in. 
The reason no one stopped by your booth is probably because of words exchanged in that "one thread". 
Thanks for the number.

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## ol' salt

Simms Flats Boots. Excellent.


----------



## TXplugger

The black shimano neoprene booties. I do not like how the zipper is in the front of the boot. It unzips during the wade.


----------



## Big Bay

I have a pair of foreverlast reef/ ray guard boots and they are kinda heavy especially in soft mud but the are definitly bullet proof!!


----------



## peelin' drag

Now you're cooking with peanut oil.:cheers:


SpoonFedRed said:


> Foreverlast with Crackshot Ray Guards....not much shell in the Laguna Madre.


----------

